# New sets.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally got together my MP and NP sets... All engines and cars are new, never ran, in their original boxes with all instruction, warranty cards, etc. The MP B unit has the Rail Sounds whereas the NP B unit is un-














powered, with only a horn.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MP set


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice sets. Congrats on having the patience to acquire them. Having only original Flyer I'm on the fence about the re-issued sets from Lionel. I've not bought anything for about a year. It's getting tempting with all the mint Flyonel sets on Ebay, and the prices are much more reasonable than the vintage sets that are also for sale. My heart says buy vintage but my wallet tells me otherwise. They are my two favorite pass. schemes, the UP is nice but not as pleasing as these.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Really nice sets flyernut. They are beauties. I also have thought of buying some
Missouri Pacific cars and the locomotives. I am a huge mopac fan. I have lots of
mopac equipment in HO.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Very nice sets. Congrats on having the patience to acquire them. Having only original Flyer I'm on the fence about the re-issued sets from Lionel. I've not bought anything for about a year. It's getting tempting with all the mint Flyonel sets on Ebay, and the prices are much more reasonable than the vintage sets that are also for sale. My heart says buy vintage but my wallet tells me otherwise. They are my two favorite pass. schemes, the UP is nice but not as pleasing as these.


I know what you mean.. I had an original MP set from 1963,64, and the last one I saw was over $2000 dollars!!!!!!! There's no way in God's green acre would I spend that kind of money on a TOY from 1963. The Flyonel re-issue sets from 1991 filled that dream for me.. I now have all the sets I had as a kid, but of course the MP set is from '91, but that's ok by me. There's several MP and NP sets on ebay right now for just over $500 bucks..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Really nice sets flyernut. They are beauties. I also have thought of buying some
> Missouri Pacific cars and the locomotives. I am a huge mopac fan. I have lots of
> mopac equipment in HO.


I know you're a MP fan, that's one of the reasons I posted the pictures. I knew you would appreciate them. I had a MP set from 1963,64, but it's long gone.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Are the engines E8 or PA units? Are they made by lionel also? I don't know much
about them except they sure look nice. Congrats on the additions. I need to start watching ebay.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I know what you mean.. I had an original MP set from 1963,64, and the last one I saw was over $2000 dollars!!!!!!! There's no way in God's green acre would I spend that kind of money on a TOY from 1963. The Flyonel re-issue sets from 1991 filled that dream for me.. I now have all the sets I had as a kid, but of course the MP set is from '91, but that's ok by me. There's several MP and NP sets on ebay right now for just over $500 bucks..[/QUOT
> I also can't justify that expense at this point in my life. Don't need them that bad. I'll see how much the vintage prices continue to drop on Ebay, but I just might cave in and go with the Flyonel sets. There are some sealed sets right now for around $500 dollars on Ebay, but I've always purchased my trains from shows or individuals that I have dealt with for years. Time to change maybe?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Are the engines E8 or PA units? Are they made by lionel also? I don't know much
> about them except they sure look nice. Congrats on the additions. I need to start watching ebay.


Both set consist of PA-1, PB-1, and PA-1. I don't believe Lionel ever made a E8 in S scale. These sets are re-issues from Lionel from 1991,1992 time period, and made by Lionel..I've pulled the trucks on each engine, and the original white grease from the factory was hardened, soI cleaned out all the units and added new grease. I bench-tested them and they run superb, and reverse flaw-lessly.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> flyernut said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean.. I had an original MP set from 1963,64, and the last one I saw was over $2000 dollars!!!!!!! There's no way in God's green acre would I spend that kind of money on a TOY from 1963. The Flyonel re-issue sets from 1991 filled that dream for me.. I now have all the sets I had as a kid, but of course the MP set is from '91, but that's ok by me. There's several MP and NP sets on ebay right now for just over $500 bucks..[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

The first two sets of Alco PAs from Lionel (Erie and SP Daylight), 1981 and 82 I think, had issues. I have a Daylight set and it ran for about 15 mins before the electronic reverse unit went out in one direction (forward, of course). The Daylight also has a open frame motor with two field windings which makes the wiring more complicated. I just replaced the original reverse unit with a old QSI unit from the 80's that uses relays for switching which handles the higher current of the two dual field motors. Runs great now.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice sets.


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

Very nice looking sets


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, you have PM.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, you have PM.


Just answered buddy. Any correspondence you want to do will have to be before 1 this afternoon and after 7 this evening. I have a wedding and a grad party today during those times.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help in your response. I will catch you this evening, maybe. I am going
out today also. I may not get back till 11 tonight.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I took the plunge this morning and bought a NIB MoPac passenger train. Like flyernut
I got the B unit with railsounds. I am hooked on sound. So I got 2 A units (one powered),
A B unit, and 8 different passenger cars. A big train. Maybe too much for 1 powered unit.
Might have to find another A powered unit. My transformer will handle 2 powered units.
Its a 12B. I am excited about my purchase. I did not get all this for $500. It was more.
These are the 1991 lionel release. I only have one other S scale locomotive. A 282 I have
had since 1955. I guess I will have to buy some new track. My old track is from early 50's
and has not been used much and is corroded some. Might be able to take a scotch pad and clean it up some. With a screen name like mine I had to take the plunge. 
Car #s are
8910
8911
8912
8913
8914
8915
8933
8954 a bagge car.

I will get pics after I receive the goodies.

It might turn into a shelf queen as I do not have a S layout. It would make a nice wall hanger in the train room.

I noticed the A units have no glass in the windows. Has anybody put some glass in these or do they need the ventilation?
I really don't like the look with no glass.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I took the plunge this morning and bought a NIB MoPac passenger train. Like flyernut
> I got the B unit with railsounds. I am hooked on sound. So I got 2 A units (one powered),
> A B unit, and 8 different passenger cars. A big train. Maybe too much for 1 powered unit.
> Might have to find another A powered unit. My transformer will handle 2 powered units.
> ...


Nice!!!! As far as the windows, I would think there should be some cooling effect without the windows. Someone with more expertise about this particular question would be a better choice then me.. As far as track, original Gilbert track is fine, but if you really want something nice for that MP set, get some GarGraves in S scale.. It's great stuff.


----------

